# R15 RIVAL launching soon (Honda CBR150R)



## krates (Jan 14, 2009)

*autos.maxabout.com/twid0000395/honda-cbr-150r.aspx

*Expected Mid 2009

+point is lesser price and 160 TOP SPEED ( 150 cc 160 top speed )

*autos.maxabout.com/res/idx/autos/reviews/cbr150r/Honda_CBR_150R_3.jpg

*autos.maxabout.com/res/idx/autos/reviews/cbr150r/Honda_CBR_150R_2.jpg

*


----------



## Faun (Jan 14, 2009)

horrible look !


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jan 14, 2009)

That's a disgrace to the CBR line up.


----------



## krates (Jan 14, 2009)

i think still in looks it is better than all the indian bikes except yamaha bikes


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 14, 2009)

Thumbs down. If that's the way the final product looks in India, I wouldn't buy it.


----------



## red_devil (Jan 14, 2009)

look at that design !! OMG !! horrible !!

in the second pic, the pillion seat design reminds me of a b!tch upping her @r$e to get fcuked !


----------



## harryneopotter (Jan 14, 2009)

n6300 said:


> look at that design !! OMG !! horrible !!
> 
> in the second pic, *the pillion seat design reminds me of a b!tch upping her @r$e to get fcuked !*



ROFL

the bike doesnt look good though .... but look at the numbers :

0 - 60 : 3.00 Seconds

weight : 115 kg !!  :O:O:O


----------



## NucleusKore (Jan 14, 2009)

Where will you drive at 160 kmph except on highways like Bombay-Pune or Mysore-Bangalore, and how will you bring the vehicle to a stop if you have to brake suddenly? All these 150-200 cc pretenders look like a girl wearing a flare skirt showing off her skinny legs. Outrageous ! And they dare to call them motorcycles (cycles with motors?? maybe that's what they mean?). And our stupid tax system classifies vehicles according to engine capacity making higher capacity motorcycles prohibitively expensive. I am just dying to see the day when I can buy a twin fuel injection motorcycle for a lakh.


----------



## phreak0ut (Jan 14, 2009)

YUCK!!! One of those dirty bikes which will hit Indian roads.


----------



## Ecstasy (Jan 14, 2009)

I like "Yo Bike" better than this...Who's with me??


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jan 14, 2009)

This CBR is really horrible in look "Sh!T" 

Yamaha R15 is way to Better than this model !!!!


----------



## ico (Jan 16, 2009)

Bullet FTW.


----------



## krates (Mar 1, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> This CBR is really horrible in look "Sh!T"
> 
> Yamaha R15 is way to Better than this model !!!!



check out it's video ... it looks better than many bikes....

it's headlight is the worst thing it has..

18.5 Bhp @ 10500 rpm ........ faster than r15


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Mar 1, 2009)

in terms of luks , it doesn't even cums near the R15 !


----------



## amitabhishek (Mar 1, 2009)

gagandeep said:


> Bullet FTW.



+1


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Mar 2, 2009)

BBThumbHealer said:


> in terms of luks , it doesn't even* cums* near the R15 !



ROFLMAO

yuck, it sure luks ugly for a CBR.
and how come a 150cc bike has a 0-60 in 3 sec at da same time 160 tops.
might be numbers w/o any rider


----------



## tallbeing (Mar 6, 2009)

*www.motorcyclespecs.co.za/Gallery%20B/Honda%20CBR150R.jpg
*www.moto-station.com/ttesimages/motodivers/nouveautes2008/Yamaha_YZF_R125_2008_st2pz.jpg

*www.priceindia.in/bike/wp-content/uploads/2008/07/bajaj-pulsar-200-cc.jpg

CBR 150 is not that bad in looks though it lacks muscles in its looks. Could have done better with its headlight.................or take it to some modification center and tell them to replace the light, you will get a hefty discount 

off topic: I am thinking to modify a Bajaj Discover to look like a 100cc terrain bike (though haven't got the money, just a concept) like adding high front suspension, replace the gear box and add a R15 gearbox, add those stylish tyres from one of the terrain bikes and paint it all white and add some graphics, even add a pete's box (if its available for a bike). Any more inputs.............I will build it after 10 yrs, will get enough wait to let the prices fall


----------



## krates (Mar 6, 2009)

welll only headlight is it's disadvantage.... r15 type of headlight would have made it awesome...


----------



## rajhot (Mar 6, 2009)

red_devil said:


> in the second pic, the pillion seat design reminds me of a b!tch upping her @r$e to get fcuked !


*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/smilies/icon_lol.gif*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/smilies/icon_lol.gif


----------



## ECE0105 (Mar 6, 2009)

red_devil said:


> look at that design !! OMG !! horrible !!
> 
> in the second pic, the pillion seat design reminds me of a b!tch upping her @r$e to get fcuked !



rofl

India is probably the only place where they can bring in such hideous designs and yet get away with it.....


----------



## tallbeing (Mar 8, 2009)

CBR150R's headlight look like the nose of a chimpanzee, completely flat
*upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/d/de/SUZUKI_Hayabusa_2007TMS.jpg/723px-SUZUKI_Hayabusa_2007TMS.jpg

What about ^^this one's Headlight, like a underwear


----------



## Ecstasy (Mar 8, 2009)

^^lol. Dude don't tease the Busa now, its only worth appreciating and not teasing...


----------



## pc_game_lover2004 (Mar 8, 2009)

my god 150 cc bike and 94000 price...


----------



## krates (Mar 8, 2009)

^^^ check out R15 buddy...


----------



## chooza (Mar 8, 2009)

The real competition for R15 is not from any other maufacturer, but from its own stable mate R125 which is shown above Bajaj Pulsar. This bike is Yamaha going to launch very shortly.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Mar 9, 2009)

R125 has far better quality and design, but lacks the punch with its mere sub 13 BHP engine and 12Nm torque.
but for pure performance among those two r15 seems better. correct me if im wrong.

btw did nybody notice the new FZS?
*www.yamaha-motor-india.com/product/fzs/index.html

i feel like cheated by yamaha. Else they shud atleast provide those new parts at outlets for old FZ16 customers.


----------



## krates (Mar 9, 2009)

^^^ i made a thread about FZ-S no one bothered to post 

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=110322


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Mar 9, 2009)

ahhh
sorryyyy


----------



## chooza (Mar 9, 2009)

dOm1naTOr said:


> R125 has far better quality and design, but lacks the punch with its mere sub 13 BHP engine and 12Nm torque.
> but for pure performance among those two r15 seems better. correct me if im wrong.
> 
> btw did nybody notice the new FZS?
> ...



Just check the performance of R125 on youtube. Its near about eqaul to R15 and also more racy. FZs is also good. It seems Yamaha has putting all the right gears in India now, which they lack from last many years.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Mar 9, 2009)

red_devil said:


> look at that design !! OMG !! horrible !!
> 
> in the second pic, the pillion seat design reminds me of a b!tch upping her @r$e to get fcuked !



Still better than this one.

*img213.imageshack.us/img213/1563/img018u.jpg


Peeche baithne wale ki pant mein dhuaa ghusaane se acha hai usey upar hi rakho.


----------



## Faun (Mar 10, 2009)

^^lol


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Mar 10, 2009)

*WoW*

But what happened to Bajaj ?? They said, they would bring *Ninja 250R* by 2009 diwali, direct from Kawasaki and serviced thorough their pro-biking services but no news nothing on that anymore


----------



## chooza (Mar 10, 2009)

Bajaj is testing the bike, but when do they launch, it is not confirmed. Uptill then, ride Pulsar.  ANyway, Yamaha is the manufacturer, which is worth looking for as their bikes are proven race records from last so many years. and in India too, they are having impressive lineup.


----------



## hellknight (Mar 10, 2009)

Apache RTR EFI kicks ass of Yamaha R15 in every department except top speed...


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Mar 11, 2009)

@hellknight
plz explain

i know R15 cant match up with P220Fi, but surelly far better than RTRFI.
*looks
*stability
*tops
pickup is somewhat same, but still r15 seems slightly better.

and R15 engine is far more refined. In RTRFi u can feel the vibrations in ur ar$e


----------



## utsav (Mar 11, 2009)

gaurav_indian said:


> Still better than this one.
> 
> *img213.imageshack.us/img213/1563/img018u.jpg
> 
> ...



lmao


----------



## j1n M@tt (Mar 12, 2009)

y is dat everyone here complaining abt the looks of CBR150?!!....look at its specs man!! I don't think R15 was a the winner in India streets b'coz it had gud looks and huge rear tires


----------



## hellknight (Mar 12, 2009)

*TVS Apache RTR EFi*

Displacement :- 159.7 cc
Power :- 15.9 PS
Torque :- 13.1 NM
Gears :- 5

Performance :-

0-60 :- 4.73
0-100 :- 15.07
0-400m :- 18.9
Top Speed :- 114.4 kmph
60-0 :- 15.1 s

Mileage :- 
City : 59.8 kmpl
Highyway :- 72.3
Overall :- 62.9 kmpl

*Yamaha YZF-R15*

Displacement :- 149.8
Power :- 17 PS
Torque :- 15 NM
Gears :- 6

Performance :-

0-60 :- 4.9
0-100 :- 13.2
0-400m :- 18.9
Top Speed :- 124.4 kmph
60-0 :- NA

Mileage :- 
City : 38.7 kmpl
Highyway :- 52.3
Overall :- 42 kmpl
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Overall considering price, performance, mileage and everything.. Apache RTR Fi beats the hell out of R15


----------



## j1n M@tt (Mar 12, 2009)

ya man....on paper RTR Fi beats the h3ll out of R15. but once u r on top of R15 and sizzling past the 6th gear, u wont says so.....RTR will vibrate like it has seen a ghost at high speeds, and it can't take corners as the R15 can do


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Mar 12, 2009)

im not here for a war but have seen R15s at 135 kmph and above.
And in paper, sure RTR EFI does some serious damage on R15. But the ride quality....
ridin on an R15 for jst 1 min ll make u understand very much bout its stability, and absolutely no vibrations.
believe me, but RTR's vibration wud make us feel the egnines gonna jump away from the frame and u can feel it whole way up on ur seats. And just by hearing its roars we can say its no way a refined exhaust. 


but this thing, the CBR 150 seems to kill R15, RTR and everythin in its range- in paper for its numbers if not looks.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Mar 12, 2009)

> im not here for a war but have seen R15s at 135 kmph and above.



True... R15s do reach 135+ where as I also have seen RTR EFi going past 120+...


----------



## utsav (Mar 13, 2009)

hellknight said:


> *TVS Apache RTR EFi*
> 
> Displacement :- 159.7 cc
> Power :- 15.9 PS
> ...



man 60-0 in 15 seconds


----------



## chooza (Mar 13, 2009)

^ good catch Bro.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Mar 15, 2009)

utsav said:


> man 60-0 in 15 seconds



i think its w/o brakes


----------



## hellknight (Mar 15, 2009)

err. these are the stats from Overdrive India's this month magazine.. and waise bhi you can't just stop at the spot once you apply the brakes.. 15 secs is a good number as RTR has Petal Discs..


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Mar 16, 2009)

most of the bikes, brakes are powerful than the acceleration...means itll take less time to stop from 60 than to accelerate to 60.
just tried on my FZ, it shudnt take more than 3~4 sec to stop from 60.


----------



## lywyre (Mar 16, 2009)

^^2.5 to 3.0 should be safe, and should be possible in FZ. 4 secs is too long and unsafe for 60 down to 0. I do better in my Platina.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Mar 17, 2009)

3~4 is just usual when i need to stop....not in emergency situations. In emergency cases, u wont even get time to start the timer


----------



## lywyre (Mar 18, 2009)

^^Lol. True. But you should be prepared and you should already be breaking.


----------



## mtvbikerstuntmania (Apr 30, 2009)

*ALL New Pulsar MTV Stunt Mania 09!!*

Mtv and Bajaj Pulsar are organising a first of its kind reality show called Pulsar & MTV 'STUNT MANIA' for amateur & hardcore stunt bikers!!
We’re calling all passionate biking enthusiasts all over India to participate in this huge first of- its- kind reality show! It’s first of its kind with a difference only Mtv can assure
This show comes from the makers of MTV Roadies and Splitsvilla.
A shortcut to fame while showcasing your talent of stunt biking.   
The auditions will be held in the 6 major cities of India- Chandigarh, Delhi, Mumbai, Chennai, Bangalore and Pune.
Be a part of the Motorcycle Mania that’s sweeping across India this summer! Get your adrenalin pumping & show us your passion for biking!

This is your chance to be crowned as the king of thrills & spills as we look for Stunt Squads to compete against each other in India’s first ever biking reality show! And learn death defying bike stunts from none other than Alan Amin, India’s biggest Stunt Guru!


----------



## tejass (Apr 30, 2009)

gaurav_indian said:


> Still better than this one.
> 
> *img213.imageshack.us/img213/1563/img018u.jpg
> 
> ...



yeah sabse zabardast bike lagti hai!!!! :roll:


----------



## chooza (May 1, 2009)

dOm1naTOr said:


> @hellknight
> plz explain
> 
> i know R15 cant match up with P220Fi, but surelly far better than RTRFI.
> ...



Sir,
kindly go throughthe April Issue of Overdrive, there is well explained the comparison between R15, Pulsar220, Karizma and RTR F1, Yamaha Wins on every point and RTR no where.I send you the copy of that comparison too.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (May 1, 2009)

@chooza
can u plz send the copy of it...
uploading in rapidshare/mediafire will do and put the link here or pm me...
plzz..im ll be greatful to u...


----------



## chooza (May 2, 2009)

dOm1naTOr said:


> @chooza
> can u plz send the copy of it...
> uploading in rapidshare/mediafire will do and put the link here or pm me...
> plzz..im ll be greatful to u...



bro, give me ur email id at prash.mathur@live.com, I will send you the same.


----------

